# A couple of questions re replacing the hdd in a Tivo HD



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a Tivo HD upgraded with a 1TB hdd using WinMFS and a dual docking station. Am I correct in my understanding that I can copy the 1TB drive onto a 2TB drive using JMFS but not with the dual docking station? Can I use two sata to usb adapters since my slim form desktop does not have any available sata ports?

If I chose to stick with 1TB, can I use the dual docking station and WinMFS to copy the old 1TB drive onto a new 1TB drive?

TIA for any info.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

evanborkow said:


> I have a Tivo HD upgraded with a 1TB hdd using WinMFS and a dual docking station. Am I correct in my understanding that I can copy the 1TB drive onto a 2TB drive using JMFS but not with the dual docking station? Can I use two sata to usb adapters since my slim form desktop does not have any available sata ports?
> 
> If I chose to stick with 1TB, can I use the dual docking station and WinMFS to copy the old 1TB drive onto a new 1TB drive?
> 
> TIA for any info.


Can't speak for JFMS but the 1TB to 1TB should work with WinMFS and the docking stations. I use cheap IDE/SATA to USB cables for all of my imaging work. If you aren't trying to save recordings, why not just burn a new image to the drive and expand? A virgin (160GB) image is available if you check the "Need an Image" thread in this forum.


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

lillevig said:


> Can't speak for JFMS but the 1TB to 1TB should work with WinMFS and the docking stations. I use cheap IDE/SATA to USB cables for all of my imaging work. If you aren't trying to save recordings, why not just burn a new image to the drive and expand? A virgin (160GB) image is available if you check the "Need an Image" thread in this forum.


Thx lillevig. I don't need an image as I still have the original drive but I do want to transfer the recordings that are on the 1TB drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

evanborkow said:


> I have a Tivo HD upgraded with a 1TB hdd using WinMFS and a dual docking station. Am I correct in my understanding that I can copy the 1TB drive onto a 2TB drive using JMFS but not with the dual docking station? Can I use two sata to usb adapters since my slim form desktop does not have any available sata ports?
> 
> If I chose to stick with 1TB, can I use the dual docking station and WinMFS to copy the old 1TB drive onto a new 1TB drive?
> 
> TIA for any info.


Do you still have the original 160GB drive, or another drive that's not formatted or which can be "unformatted" without losing any important data?

The idea is to put 2 drives in that dual docking station, neither of them with PC/DOS/Windows type formatting on them (although TiVo formatting is fine) and see if WinMFS can see both drives.

If so, there may be a work around if you don't already have money sunk into SATA to USB adapaters.


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

unitron said:


> Do you still have the original 160GB drive, or another drive that's not formatted or which can be "unformatted" without losing any important data?
> 
> The idea is to put 2 drives in that dual docking station, neither of them with PC/DOS/Windows type formatting on them (although TiVo formatting is fine) and see if WinMFS can see both drives.
> 
> If so, there may be a work around if you don't already have money sunk into SATA to USB adapaters.


Unitron, I have been hopefully waiting for your always helpful input.

I do have the original drive from which I copied the software to the current 1TB drive using the dual docking station and WinMSF.

I also read, with great interest, Lussie's post and your reply in the Series 3 upgrade sticky which leads me to believe that I can use the docking station, WinMFS, and JMFS to upgrade from the 1TB drive to a new 2TB drive(which I don't have yet).

Any additional thoughts or suggestions you might have would be appreciated.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

evanborkow said:


> Unitron, I have been hopefully waiting for your always helpful input.
> 
> I do have the original drive from which I copied the software to the current 1TB drive using the dual docking station and WinMSF.
> 
> ...


I haven't personally played with any of those dual drive/one USB plug setups, but if WinMFS can see both drives, but jmfs can't, then you could try using mfscopy to go from the 1TB to say a 2TB, see if WinMFS offers to expand.

If it does, try it, you have nothing to lose but the time necessary to do the copy all over again.

If you upgraded from the 160 to the 1TB, then the 3rd MFS pair have already been added, and all WinMFS could do is to actually expand an existing partition. I don't know if it can do that or not. If it can, and that fills up the 2TB, great, try it out, see if it works.

If not, then if it doesn't create a 16th, Apple Free partition to fill the rest of the space on the 2TB, you can shut down and then put only the 2TB in the dock and boot with the jmfs cd and see if it can see the drive and if so, see if you can get it to expand.

I think jmfs is supposed to have problems seeing both drives when they share a USB port.


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

unitron said:


> I haven't personally played with any of those dual drive/one USB plug setups, but if WinMFS can see both drives, but jmfs can't, then you could try using mfscopy to go from the 1TB to say a 2TB, see if WinMFS offers to expand.
> 
> If it does, try it, you have nothing to lose but the time necessary to do the copy all over again.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. Thx a lot; as always, you've been a great help.


----------

